# New shop sign



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Just installed


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice sign Ron. Zoom out and show the shop!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks good !!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

yes, I agree that this is a very nice sign. I like the simplicity, color and I like the Ram logo.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you. All my yard signs are the same shape and style.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Another van lettered over the weekend. This is what I drive


----------

